# cdrom viene montato solo in lettura

## bi-andrea

Ciao a tutti, 

dunque mi sta capitando una cosa strana, che il cdrom nel masterizzatore oltre a leggerlo non può scriverci perchè viene montato solo come lettore, questo è il mio fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

proc         /proc            proc      noauto      0 0

/dev/boot      /boot            ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda2      /            ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda2      none            swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda3      /gentoo         ext3      auto,user      0 0

/dev/hdb      /mnt/cdrom      auto      auto,user      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy      auto      noauto      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

Utilizzo XFce e volendo utilizzo l'utility per montare, ma quando devo per esempio usare xfBurn, mi compare il messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> Al momento non è disponibile alcuna unità di masterizzazione
> 
> Probabilmente il disco (o i dischi) è in uso e non è possibile accedervi.
> 
> Smontare e riavviare l'applicazione.
> ...

 

Ho provato a mettere anche rw, ma niente da fare, dove che sbaglio?

xfburn lo sistemato riesce a leggere tutti i flie e a decodificarli volendo....

----------

## darkmanPPT

se devi masterizzare, il tuo cd non può essere montato.

comunque sia, io una volta usavo la seguente configurazione

```
#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,user,ro  0 0

```

dico "una volta" perchè ora, usando kde e udisk, fa tutto lui  :Smile: 

non montare il cd e avvia l'applicazione, che fa? stesso errore?

----------

## pierino_89

Per l'accesso in scrittura non intende montato con rw, che naturalmente è una cosa impossibile   :Very Happy:  , ma che tu sia membro del gruppo cdrom.

----------

## bi-andrea

giusto, non ci avevo pensato alui, ho fatto così

 *Quote:*   

> gpasswd -a nomeutente cdrom

 

invece per quanto riguarda i blocchi non ho 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /mnt/cdrom
> 
> 

 

ma invece ho 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /mnt/hdb
> 
> 

 

Infatti non mi da errori così al boot

ho fatto il reboot, poi ho avviato xfburn, ma continua a non vedere un supporto cdrom

----------

## ago

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> invece per quanto riguarda i blocchi non ho 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

Di solito viene montato in /media

----------

## bi-andrea

ho provatop a montarlo nel fstab in 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /media/cdrom
> 
> 

 

però non continua a vederlo xfburn, ma continuo solo a leggere se metto un dvd o cd con dei dati dentro

----------

## ago

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> ho provatop a montarlo nel fstab in 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /media/cdrom
> ...

 

Su fstab devi commentarlo.

----------

## k01

nel kernel nella sezione device drivers controlla di aver completamente disabilitato la voce "ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)" e di avere invece i driver giusti per il tuo controller sotto "Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers", ormai tutti i dischi dovrebbero essere visti come sdX e i lettori cd come srX. potrebbe essere quello il problema, dopo aver modificato ovviamente make && make modules_install e copi la nuova immagine e avvi usando quella (specifico perchè è successo di gente che semplicemente dava make e si aspettava cambiamenti). ovviamente poi va cambiato anche /etc/fstab e /boot/grub/grub.conf fancendoli puntare alla partizione con la nuova denominazione

(io ho risolto così quando ho avuto un problema analogo con k3b  :Wink:  )

----------

## ago

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> (specifico perchè è successo di gente che semplicemente dava make e si aspettava cambiamenti)

 

Questo merita un lol bello grande...loooooooooooooooooooool  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Ciao a tutti, ho fatto secondo consiglio sulla ricompilazione del kernel con la modifica, però niente lui legge i blocchi sotto /dev/hda e /dev/hdb

per capire magari riuscire a leggere il log del kernel al boot, dove si trova sotto a gentoo?

----------

## djinnZ

dove si trova in tutti i sistemi posix ... in /var/log. man dmesg aiuta  :Twisted Evil: 

ma se continui a vedere i device come hd* o non hai effettuato correttamente la riconfigurazione del kernel (usi genkernel? --menuconfig/-xconfig e ti risolvi il problema senza sbattimenti) o è udev che per qualche oscura ragione sta dando i numeri (persistent devices a cavolo a merenda? alle volte capita)

----------

## bi-andrea

ho digitato questo dmesg e mi ha fatto la lista

```
dmesg

: reg 18: [io  0x20c0-0x20c7]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x20d4-0x20d7]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x2090-0x209f]

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 20-20]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:3f:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xe0500000-0xe050ffff 64bit]

pci 0000:3f:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

pci 0000:3f:00.0: PME# disabled

pci 0000:3f:00.0: disabling ASPM on pre-1.1 PCIe device.  You can enable it with 'pcie_aspm=force'

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 3f-3f]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0500000-0xe07fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 10: [io  0x1010-0x1017]

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 14: [io  0x1020-0x1023]

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 18: [io  0x1018-0x101f]

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 1c: [io  0x1024-0x1027]

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 20: [io  0x1000-0x100f]

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 24: [mem 0xe0a00000-0xe0a000ff]

pci 0000:05:04.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

pci 0000:05:04.0: supports D1 D2

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0800000-0xe0afffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff] (subtractive decode)

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI Error (dsfield-0143): [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f70398c0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20100702/nspredef-352)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

vgaarb: loaded

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009fc00 - 000000000009ffff 

reserve RAM buffer: 000000003f7cf300 - 000000003fffffff 

hpet clockevent registered

HPET: 3 timers in total, 0 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz counter

Switching to clocksource tsc

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf800-0xf81f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf820-0xf83f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf840-0xf85f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp 00:0c: disabling [io  0xf860-0xf87f] because it overlaps 0000:00:1f.0 BAR 7 [io  0xf800-0xf87f]

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:0b: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0400-0x041f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0420-0x043f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0440-0x045f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0460-0x047f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0480-0x048f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0x0cb0-0x0cbf] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfa00-0xfa3f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfc00-0xfc7f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfc80-0xfcff] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfe00-0xfe7f] has been reserved

system 00:0c: [io  0xfe80-0xfeff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00000000-0x0009ffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x00100000-0x3fffffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xfec01000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff] has been reserved

system 00:0d: [mem 0x000d1600-0x000e7fff] has been reserved

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x40600000-0x406fffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 20-20]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 3f-3f]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xe0500000-0xe07fffff]

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

pci 0000:05:04.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0x40600000-0x4067ffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xe0800000-0xe0afffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x40600000-0x406fffff pref]

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:20: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

pci_bus 0000:20: resource 1 [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

pci_bus 0000:20: resource 2 [mem 0x40200000-0x403fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:3f: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

pci_bus 0000:3f: resource 1 [mem 0xe0500000-0xe07fffff]

pci_bus 0000:3f: resource 2 [mem 0x40400000-0x405fffff 64bit pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x1000-0x1fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xe0800000-0xe0afffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0x40600000-0x406fffff pref]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [mem 0x00000000-0xffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

PCI: CLS mismatch (64 != 4), using 64 bytes

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 3588k freed

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

type=2000 audit(1307563806.140:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

msgmni has been set to 1746

async_tx: api initialized (async)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

ACPI Error (dsfield-0143): [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f70398c0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20100702/nspredef-352)

ACPI Error (dsfield-0143): [CAPD] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Error (psparse-0537): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f70398c0), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS

ACPI Warning for \_SB_.PCI0._OSC: Parameter count mismatch - ASL declared 5, ACPI requires 4 (20100702/nspredef-352)

intel_rng: Firmware space is locked read-only. If you can't or

intel_rng: don't want to disable this in firmware setup, and if

intel_rng: you are certain that your system has a functional

intel_rng: RNG, try using the 'no_fwh_detect' option.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller (0x8086:0x27df rev 0x01)

pci 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

piix 0000:00:1f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2080-0x2087

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2088-0x208f

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6E040L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-H10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: host side 80-wire cable detection failed, limiting max speed to UDMA33

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/33 mode selected

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

ide-gd driver 1.18

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80293248 sectors (41110 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

ide-cd driver 5.00

ide-cd: hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R/RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

pata_sil680 0000:05:04.0: version 0.4.9

pata_sil680 0000:05:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

sil680: 133MHz clock.

scsi0 : pata_sil680

scsi1 : pata_sil680

ata1: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1010 ctl 0x1020 bmdma 0x1000 irq 16

ata2: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1018 ctl 0x1024 bmdma 0x1008 irq 16

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

ioatdma: Intel(R) QuickData Technology Driver 4.00

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Registering the dns_resolver key type

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

ata2.00: ATA-6: Maxtor 2B020H1, WAH21PB0, max UDMA/100

ata2.00: 39876480 sectors, multi 16: LBA 

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Maxtor 2B020H1   WAH2 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] 39876480 512-byte logical blocks: (20.4 GB/19.0 GiB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 1:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Freeing unused kernel memory: 472k freed

input: PS/2 Logitech Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : ata_piix

scsi3 : ata_piix

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20b8 ctl 0x20d0 bmdma 0x2090 irq 19

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20c0 ctl 0x20d4 bmdma 0x2098 irq 19

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= optionsFailed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.17

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.17

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.17

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.17

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[26400]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.17.1-rc1 Thu. Oct. 29, 11:41:51 PST 2009

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.04-k0

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.16

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: using broken periodic workaround

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xe04c4000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00002000

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x00002020

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00002040

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

hub 1-6:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-6:1.0: 4 ports detected

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8011, nTxLock = 64091

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

fuse init (API version 7.15)

e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.113 (August 2, 2010)

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95752) rev 6001] (PCI Express) MAC address 00:18:71:71:87:fe

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: attached PHY is 5752 (10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet) (WireSpeed[1])

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] TSOcap[1]

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

EXT3-fs (sda2): recovery required on readonly filesystem

EXT3-fs (sda2): write access will be enabled during recovery

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (sda2): orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 559333

EXT3-fs (sda2): 1 orphan inode deleted

EXT3-fs (sda2): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

udev: starting version 151

udevd (9233): /proc/9233/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/9233/oom_score_adj instead.

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button [PBTN]

input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input4

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M, fd1 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

iTCO_vendor_support: vendor-support=0

ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

iTCO_wdt: Intel TCO WatchDog Timer Driver v1.06

iTCO_wdt: Found a ICH7 or ICH7R TCO device (Version=2, TCOBASE=0xf860)

iTCO_wdt: initialized. heartbeat=30 sec (nowayout=0)

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945G Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

EXT3-fs (sda2): using internal journal

EXT3-fs: barriers not enabled

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs (hda3): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3-fs (hda3): using internal journal

EXT3-fs (hda3): recovery complete

EXT3-fs (hda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=20, limit=4

REISERFS warning (device hdb): sh-2006 read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdb, block 4, size 2048)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdb: rw=0, want=132, limit=4

REISERFS warning (device hdb): sh-2006 read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdb, block 32, size 2048)

REISERFS warning (device hdb): sh-2021 reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdb

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

EXT3-fs (hdb): error: unable to read superblock

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

EXT2-fs (hdb): error: unable to read superblock

hdb: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdb: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

hdb: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

SQUASHFS error: squashfs_read_data failed to read block 0x0

SQUASHFS error: unable to read squashfs_super_block

Adding 2048280k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048280k 

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex

tg3 0000:3f:00.0: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

pci 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Comunque sì, uso genkernel e per modificare la configurazione ho fatto così

```
mv /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config /usr/src/linux/kernel.config

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

e poi controllo cosa cambiare nel file di configurazione che devo aprire, altrimenti mi faccio un kernel da 0.

----------

## djinnZ

prima cosa rimetti a posto genkernel con un emerge -1 genkernel, per copiare le configurazioni è meglio agire in /etc/kernels (tanto è facile /usr/src/linux-vattelappesca/.config viene copiato in /etc/kernels/kernel-config-<x86 o x86_64>-vatellappesca se la compilazione riesce).

La documentazione è scritta male ed è peggio che datata. Dai uno sguardo a genkernel.conf ed in particolare a DISKLABEL e MDADM se usi raid.

Per rifinire ti basta lanciare genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig all e modifichi senza troppi sbattimenti.

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> piix 0000:00:1f.1: IDE controller

 stai usando i driver deprecati.

nb: è sempre meglio lanciare un make oldconfig (che poi è quello che fa genkernel) se copi la configurazione.

Direi di ripartire da zero modificando la configurazione proposta da genkernel,

----------

